# my flyfishing NMZ



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

My 07' NMZ with 15hp yami with latest additions.

Carbon Marine tiller  piller

16ft closetrod push pole with high tide mudfoot and spike

9" x 9" 4 blade powertech stainless steel prop

flyfishing bucket

TSG trimtabs and slimprofile jackplate

25qt custom cooler with cushon seat pad :

tiny tachometer

showing something different and it's fly fishing rig! ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice boat. Whats with the bucket, you get sea sick? ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

nice!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"16ft closetrod push pole with high tide mudfoot and spike"

what did the parts run and where did you get them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

> Nice boat. Whats with the bucket, you get sea sick? ;D


No silly, it's for trash fish. ;D ;D ;D

Never heard of a "trash can slam"? :-/


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> "16ft closetrod push pole with high tide mudfoot and spike"
> 
> what did the parts run and where did you get them?


*I buy these from Calabas for spike and mud foot $26.00*

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0036751018453a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Products_liberal&QueryText=high+tide+push+poles&sort=all&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

*16ft by 1 1/1" wood closet push pole from home depot $25

Gorolla superglue epoxy $ 5

Thomson's seal weatherproof sealer spray can for waterproof $5

PCV pipe fittings $ 2.00

Total $63.00 for everything and takes 2 days to heal then u have a good push pole!*


----------



## tripletailtim (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks great Blake! I use a closet rod too.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Setup perfect!


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Blake it's justin from the 08 gheenoe rally. I relly love the way you set up you'r boat. It's reely sweet. Sorry i couldn't see you on Sunday, it's because we went fishing right away. Hopefully i'll see you soon. 


Bye Blake.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Wsnooky: Congrats on the "Do more with less" award at the Rally!
[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Was a pleasure to meet U ... take care ... dave

next boat WILL be an NMZ


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

FOR SALE: $4200.00 firm.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Some one needs to hurry up and buy this Noe, owner changes his mind more offten then Capt Ron changes his socks.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Some one needs to hurry up and buy this Noe, owner changes his mind more offten then Capt Ron changes his socks.


Thats the least of his problems but your right the guy shops for boats like women shop for shoes. ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Some one needs to hurry up and buy this Noe, owner changes his mind more offten then Capt Ron changes his socks.
> 
> 
> Thats the least of his problems but your right the guy shops for boats like women shop for shoes. ;D


I have always get different gheenoe every year and I'm going to get a 13ft camo NMZ soon as possible and LT25 DHC sometime next year.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> Some one needs to hurry up and buy this Noe, owner changes his mind more offten then Capt Ron changes his socks.


 Got a couple of weeks then! ;D


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

You know, I'd love a NMZ, but for my money, nothing beats a stock highsider (talking only money here). Really nice bote, though WS, and if I thought I could make a stock highsider into that, my bride would never be able to retire. So, I'll stick with what I have for now. But, man, that thing is sweet. Hope you find someone right away that wants that kind of class. Good luck. Someone should scarf up that bad girl right away! Well worth it!  

And if Pugar is a man of his word (and frankly, I think that pretty much goes without saying), my next bote will be a 13 NMZ. Ah, to be back to the simpler things................... ;D


----------

